# Oxfordshire Reptile and Tarantula shops



## Bennyrock (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me with finding a decent shop in the Oxford area. Looking for good snake and tarantula shops. Cheers Benny .


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Pretty limited in Oxford. Yarnton Nurseries has a selection of snakes and spiders but it is very pricey. There is also Evolution Reptiles in Wood Farm which can be pricey but they seem to know what they are talking about. Other than those two you pretty much have to travel a bit further to say Swindon or Reading.

What are you actually looking for ?


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bennyrock said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me with finding a decent shop in the Oxford area. Looking for good snake and tarantula shops. Cheers Benny .


Hi, go to Banbury and have a look at 'weird Creatures', In George Street.


----------



## Bennyrock (Oct 26, 2012)

Tarantulas are my main interest at the mo. but also snakes and monitors. Don't mind having to travel as long as they are good.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*whitney*

there is one there but have not been for a bit but it is very good for snakes lizards.emerald exotics


----------



## repracks systems (Apr 5, 2012)

There is one in drayton near didcot which is a specalist reptile shop.


----------



## Bennyrock (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheers guys. Gonna try and check them out over the wknd.


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> there is one there but have not been for a bit but it is very good for snakes lizards.emerald exotics


 this shop closed about 6 months ago


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

repracks systems said:


> There is one in drayton near didcot which is a specalist reptile shop.



Closed sadly, now a beauty therapists !!!


----------

